# HFEA License



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

Hi 
If you are a recipient of donor eggs or sperm and you go through a cycle of IVF/IUI, if the cycle fails, does the clinic charge you again for the HFEA license?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

For a second cycle? yes, the license fee is for each cycle I'm afraid.


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

So at what point am i brought to their attention?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

shad said:


> So at what point am i brought to their attention?


Your clinic has to do the paperwork for each cycle, don't they? What do you mean, exactly?


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

So my clinic does the paperwork and sends it to the HFEA and then the cycle fails.  Do they inform the HFEA of this - I just dont understand the process?


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

shad said:


> So my clinic does the paperwork and sends it to the HFEA and then the cycle fails. Do they inform the HFEA of this - I just dont understand the process?


I think they do, yes... they keep records/statistics anyway as to the outcome of each cycle.

If you then embark on a second cycle, they'll charge you a second fee and go through the process again.

There is info for clinics in the HFEA site that probably confirms all this.

xx


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/D2008_6.pdf

/links


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

drownedgirl said:


> http://www.hfea.gov.uk/docs/D2008_6.pdf


thanks a useful document


----------



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

shad said:


> thanks a useful document


They have a lot of record keeping to do, don't they?!!


----------



## Guest (Sep 21, 2009)

drownedgirl said:


> shad said:
> 
> 
> > thanks a useful document
> ...


yes, unfortunately


----------

